# هل بقت مريم عذراء؟



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

*ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع"  (متى 1 - 25)*​ 
*العنوان غريب أليس كذلك ؟ بل إنه غير معقول ... بل إنه خرافة غير واقعية لا يصدقها عاقل .... ولكن الكتاب المقدس جعلها حقيقة لا تقبل الجدل ولا تخضع للنقاش.*


*فهكذا يحكي لنا الكتاب المقدس عن السيدة مريم عليها السلام ... لقد جعل منها خطيبة ليوسف النجار الذي يكبرها بحوالي 77 عاما كاملة بل وربيبة محبوبة له .*


*الإصحاح الأول العدد خمسة وعشرين من إنجيل متى يقول "ولم يعرفها (يوسف) حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع".*



*وإليكم معنى كلمة عرف الرجل امرأة ...... في الكتاب المقدس.*
*
*
*في سفر التكوين 4 - 1 "وعرف** آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين "*


*في سفر التكوين 4 - 17"و**عرف** قايين امرأته فحبلت وولدت حنوك" *


*في سفر التكوين 4 - 25"و**عرف** آدم امرأته ايضا فولدت ابنا ودعت اسمه شيثا" *

*
سفر التكوين 19 - 8 هوذا لي ابنتان لم تعرفا** رجلا اخرجهما اليكم فافعلوا بهما كما يحسن في عيونكم .*

*
سفر التكوين 24 - 16"وكانت الفتاة حسنة المنظر جدا وعذراء لم يعرفها ر**جل فنزلت الى العين وملأت جرتها وطلعت" *
*

**فإذن معنى عرف الرجل امرأة - حسب الكتاب المقدس- أي (جامعها) *


*فأما عن الترجمات الإنجليزية فكانت أكثر صراحة ووضوحا من الترجمات العربية ... بل إنها صرحت بلفظ الجنس والنكاح علانية :*


*الترجمة
Matthew 1:25 Contemporary English Version*​​​*But they did not sleep together before her baby was born. Then Joseph named him Jesus**.
ولم يناما معا حتى وضعت ابنها
*​*المصدر:
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?book_id=47&chapter=1&version=46#en-CEV-19783

*​*
*​*الترجمة 
Matthew 1:25 New American Standard Bible*​​​*But kept her a virgin until she gave birth to a Son; and he called His name Jesus*
*تركها عذراء حتى وضعت ابنا*​*
المصدر:*​*http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew%201%20;&version=49;


*​*
*​*الترجمة
Matthew 1:25 Worldwide English New Testament*​​​*But he did not make love with her until her first son had been born. He named him Jesus**. 
ولم يجامعها جنسيا حتى ولدت ابنها الأول*​*
المصدر:
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew%201%20;&version=73;*

​​*الترجمة
Matthew 1:25 New Life Version*​​​*But he did not have her, as a husband has a wife, until she gave birth to a Son. Joseph gave Him the name Jesus**. 
لم يأخذها كما يأخذ الرجل زوجته حتى ولدت ولدا*​*
المصدر:
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew%201%20;&version=74;


*​*
*​*الترجمة
Matthew 1:25 New Living Translation*

*But she remained a virgin until her son was born. **.
مريم استمرت عذراء حتى وضعت ابنها*
*
المصدر:
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew%201%20;&version=51;*


 

*أرأيت الآن عزيزي القارئ أن المعجزة أصبحت حقيقة ؟ وأن العذراء مازالت عذراء حتى بعد نكاح ومعاشرة داما خمسة عشر عاما ؟ .*


*وتبقى الحقيقة الناصعة البيضاء التي لا تشوبها شائبة (القرآن الكريم) الذي جعل من السيدة مريم طاهرة مطهرة عذراء بلا نقص أو عيب . فلا هي مخطوبة من أحد ولا منكوحة إلى أحد ، بل وأعطى دليلا لعذريتها وبراءتها من الفاحشة بأن نطق الجنين وهو بين يدي أمه قائلا : (إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا . وجعلني مباركا أينما كنت وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة مادمت حيا . وبرا بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبارا شقيا . والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا)*


*ماذا قال القرآن الكريم عن مريم عليها وعلى ولدها أفضل الصلاة والسلام أمام هذا السيل الجارف من الاتهامات التي رماها بها الكتاب المقدس ؟*


*يقول الله تعالى : " وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ .  فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا "*



*ويقول : "وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ "*


*ويقول "قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ "*


*ثم يصب ربنا تبارك وتعالى لعناته على اليهود الذين رموها بالزنى - تماما كما فعل النصارى في أناجيلهم - كما في إنجيل متى  ، فيقول الله تبارك وتعالى : **" فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا .  وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا "*


*تعاليت يا مريم عما يقولون علوا كبيرا*

*مع تحياتي*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (26 أبريل 2006)

*سوف أكتب لك الرد غدا*
*بإذن الله*​


----------



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ العزيز الذكي الرائحة الذكية *

*السلام عليكم*

*في انتظار ردك غدا بإذن الله وتصبح على خير*

*تايجر*


----------



## ToMa (26 أبريل 2006)

*بصراحة انا حابب اسقفلك يا هذا*

*شوف يا بنى كل كلامك اللى انت جايبه من الانجيل صح (الترجمة العربية لانى غير ملم بباقى الترجمات)*

*وتفسير كلمة لم يعرفها صح 100 % محدش يقدر يقول اى حاجة*

*لكن يا حبيب قلبى يا جاهل بدينك *

*انت جبت كل الكلام اللى بيقول ان يوسف لم يعرف مريم وفى نفس الوقت بتقول انها علاقة جنسية استمرت 15 سنة ...... انت فاهم انت بتقول ايه كويس ؟؟؟*

*مهو مش من المفروض ان كل واحد منكم جاهل بدينه يدخل يقول اى كلمتين تخريف وخلاص*

*فين دليلك على ان يوسف لمس السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟*

*هل هناك نص واحد فى الانجيل بيقول ان تم بينهم جماع ؟؟؟*

*هل هناك نص واحد فى الانجيل بيقول ان العذراء مريم زانية كما تدعى ؟؟؟*

*اتيت بكل الايات اللى تثبت عدم صحة كلامك لكن طبعا مفيش اى ايه فى الانجيل بتقول كلام التخريف ده*

*وانا اتحداك لو جبت ايه واحدة تثبت بها كلامك من الكتاب المقدس*

*اكرر : كل كلامك من الانجيل بيؤكد طهر العذراء مريم *

*واذا كان هناك ما يؤيد كلامك من الكتاب المقدس فأنا فى انتظارك*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع" (متى 1 - 25)*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الاخت الفاضلة تايجر 

من قال ان ( لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ، معناها انه عرفها بعد الولادة 

اذا قلت : انني لم اكل حتى ركب الطائرة ، هل هذا معناه بالتأكيد انني أكلت داخل الطائرة ؟؟؟

في اي عرف واي لغة هذا الفهم ؟؟؟؟

ان الجملة تنفي العلاقة الجنسية قبل ولادة يسوع 
ولكنها لا تثبت العلاقة الجنسية بعد ولادة يسوع ...

تعاليت يا مريم عما يظنون بك الظنون علوا كبيرا ...

شوفي يا اختنا الفاضلة ، انت تفهمين بالطبع معنى كلمة ( عذراء )

مريم ام يسوع : اسمها ( مريم العذراء ) لانها ظلت عذراء بتول قبل وبعد ولادة يسوع . 

"
18 اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس.
19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا.
20 ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.
21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم.
22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل.
23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا
24 فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم فعل كما امره ملاك الرب واخذ امرأته.
25 ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر.ودعا اسمه يسوع

( متى 1: 18 - 25)​


----------



## رياض (26 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل tiger

جزاك الله كل خير على موضوعك هذا .

انا ساتابع الموضوع معكم ، وسانتظر معك رد العزيزة الرائحة الذكية ، واذا سمح الوقت ان اشارككم في الموضوع فلن اقصر باذن الله تعالى.

تحياتي للعزيز نيومان ، ولن انسى العزيز توما .

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2006)

يا محترم, المنتدى هنا يقبل المواضيع التي فيها دليل و برهان

فلا ارى اي دليل او برهان في موضوعك, بل هو كلام هبل و النص يقول شكل و انت تنحرف بالموضع بشكل اخر

اماك فرصة قصيرة لتوضيح وجهة النظر او تعديل الموضوع

و الا سأغلق الموضوع و احذفه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

*السادة الأعضاء أعتذر عن التأخير نظرا لوجود اعطال كثيرة عندي بالجهاز ولضيق الوقت فأرجو المعذرة .... وتحياتي إلى الأستاذ الزعيم المنقوش على كفيه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وأصلي وأسلم على نبينا محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *


*الأستاذ العزيز توما تحياتي إليك ، وأشكرك على حسن تعبيراتك وعلى جميل تعليقاتك التي أربأ بنفسي عن مشاركتك إياها ، ولن أقوم بطرح ملاحظاتي عليها فسوف أكتفي برد الأستاذ نيومان الذي تدارك هو بنفسه الخطأ العفوي الذي وقعت أنت فيه ....*


*فأنت تقول : **أنني قد أتيت بكل الكلام اللي بيقول إن يوسف لم يعرف مريم وفي نفس الوقت بقول إنها علاقة جنسية استمرت 15 سنة* 


*بصراحة عزيزي توما فأنا نفسي لا أعلم انت جبت الكلام ده منين لأني لم أقل ذلك (إنت فاهم انت بتقول ايه كويس ؟؟؟؟)، فأنا قلت كما جاء في كتابك المقدس (أن يوسف النجار لم يعرف مريم **حتى** ولدت ابنها يسوع) والموضوع كله منصب على كلمة (حتى) الذي علق عليه الأستاذ نيومان ، والذي لم تشر أنت إليه في رسالتك الطويلة العصماء. التي لم أجد فيها عبارة واحده مفيدة غير أنك تطالبني بدليل.*



*وهنا يأتي دور الرد على الأستاذ نيومان الذي  يقول أن الجملة تنفي العلاقة الجنسية قبل ولادة يسوع ولكنها لا تثبت العلاقة الجنسية بعد ولادة يسوع ...*


*ويتساءل : في اي عرف واي لغة هذا الفهم ؟؟؟؟*

*أجيبك أخي العزيز نيومان بأنها عرف ولغة العرب ، وهي لغة وعرف كتابك المقدس أيضا فلن أتكلم سوى بالدليل كما طالبني بذلك الأستاذ توما أطال الله لنا في عمره .*

 *وإليك بعض الأمثلة التي أرجو أن توضحها لي في ضوء فهمك أنت لمعنى كلمة (حتى) :*
​*26**وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَخْرُجَ مِنَ السِّجْنِ حَتَّى تُوْفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ**!**  (متى 5 - 26) (**بمعنى أنه سيخرج من السجن حين يوفي الفلس الأخير - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر؟**)*


*يُشَبَّهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِخَمِيرَةٍ أَخَذَتْهَا امْرَأَةٌ وَأَخْفَتْهَا فِي ثَلاَثَةِ مَقَادِيرَ مِنَ الدَّقِيقِ، حَتَّى اخْتَمَرَ الْعَجِينُ كُلُّهُ**  (متى 13 33) (**بمعنى أنها لن تظل تخبئها بعد اختمار العجين - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*



*37فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ حَتَّى شَبِعُوا** (متى 15 - 37) (**بمعنى أنهم لن يستمروا في الأكل بعد الشبع - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*


 *لاَ تُخْبِرُوا أَحَداً بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ**  (متى 17 - 9)* *وقد فسرها أحد القساوسة كالتالي :*
*بعد التجلي: أوصى يسوع تلاميذه بأن لا يقولوا لأحد ما حدث إلا بعد أن يقوم ابن الإنسان من بين الأموات**  (أم هل لديك اعتراض على تفسير القس** ؟)*

*راجع التفسير:*
*http://www.thegrace.com/message/life.htm*


*30فَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ بَلْ مَضَى وَأَلْقَاهُ فِي السِّجْنِ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ مَا عَلَيْهِ** (متى 18 - 30) (**بمعنى أنه سيخرجه من السجن حين يوفي ماعليه - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*


*39فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَرَوْنِي مِنَ الآنَ، حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ**! » (متى 23 - 39) (**بمعنى أنهم سيقولون ذلك بعد رؤيته قادما باسم الرب - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*



*لاَ أَشْرَبُ بَعْدَ الْيَوْمِ مِنْ نِتَاجِ الْكَرْمَةِ هَذَا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي فِيهِ أَشْرَبُهُ مَعَكُمْ جَدِيداً فِي مَلَكُوتِ أَبِي**».  (متى 26 - 29) (**لا تعليق فقد فسرها هو بنفسه)*


*فَبَحَثَتِ الْجُمُوعُ عَنْهُ حَتَّى وَجَدُوهُ، وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ** (لوقا 4 - 42) (**بمعنى أن البحث توقف بعد أن وجدوه - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*


*6وَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ، صَادُوا سَمَكاً كَثِيراً جِدّاً، حَتَّى تَخَرَّقَتْ شِبَاكُهُمْ** (لوقا 5 - 6) (**بعنى أنهم توقفوا عن الصيد بعد أن تخرقت شباكهم - أم هل لديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*


*49جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ نَاراً، فَلَكَمْ أَوَدُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ قَدِ اشْتَعَلَتْ؟ 50وَلكِنَّ لِي مَعْمُودِيَّةً عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَتَعَمَّدَ بِهَا، وَكَمْ أَنَا مُتَضَايِقٌ حَتَّى تَتِمَّ!**   (12 - 49) (**بمعنى أنه لن يظل متضايقا بعد تمامها - أم هل ديك تفسير آخر** ؟)*

*راجع هذه الترجمه في :*
*http://st-takla.org/Downloads-index_.html*


 *ومن هذه الأمثلة كثيرة جدا في الكتاب المقدس والكل يعلم ذلك ، والمعنى واضح وجلي لكل مستبصر ولكني جئت ببعض الأمثلة للتوضيح ، ومثل ذلك في كتاب ربنا تبارك وتعالى (القرآن الكريم) وهو عمدة البلاغة والفصاحة والبيان ، وإليك بعض الأمثلة :*
​*وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً** (**بمعنى أن الإيمان بعد الرؤية- ولا أعلم لها تفسيرا آخر**)*


 *وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ** (**بعنى أن الرضى سيأتي بعد الاتباع - ولا أعلم لها تفسيرا آخر**)*


*وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ** (**المعنى واضح طبعا**)*

 *وَلا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ** (**النكاح بعد الإيمان - وليس لها تفسير آخر**)*


 *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ*


* وَلَا جُنُبًا إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا*

*قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا حَتَّى يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ (**التفسير في نفس الآية**)*

 *قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ*




*إذن فهي لغة عربية يا أستاذ نيومان . اتمنى أن يكون المعنى واضحاً*


*لماذا إذن نستثني آية إنجيل متى التي تقول بأن يوسف النجار لم يعرف مريم حتى ولدت إبنها البكر ؟ بأن استمر في عدم معرفتها حتى بعد الولادة ؟ فإذا كان المعنى غامضا لديكم فتفسره الترجمات الإنجليزية المختلفة والتي عرضت جزءا منها في الرسالة موضوع النقاش**.*


*ولكن للزيادة فقط ولكي نضح حدا للاختلاف وطول الحوار إليكم تفسير الآية من مصدره :*


*When she became pregnant, Joseph decided to **divorce her** (i.e. break off their betrothal) quietly, but after being told by an angel that she was still a virgin (**Mt 1:18-21**), he went ahead and **married her**. However, they **didn't consummate the marriage **until after Jesus was born (**Mt 1:24-25**).*


*إنه يصرح بالزواج والطلاق - أعتقد أن الأمر واضح* 
 *راجع** :*

*http://www.rationalchristianity.net/jesus_infancy.html* 

*ونضيف أيضا الترجمة العربية التالية :*

*24وَلَمَّا نَهَضَ يُوسُفُ مِنْ نَوْمِهِ، فَعَلَ مَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ الْمَلاكُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّبِّ؛ فَأَتَى بِعَرُوسِهِ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 25وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ بِهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْناً، فَسَمَّاهُ يَسُوعَ**.*
*http://st-takla.org/Downloads-index_.html*


*بالله عليكم ماذا أسمي ذلك؟ ، ولنضرب مثالا يا أستاذ نيومان - فمن الواضح أن الأمثلة هي التي تجدي نفعا هنا - إذا قلت مثلا : أخذ رياض عروسه إلى بيته ولكنه لم يجامعها حتى أخذت دشا ساخنا ... ماذا يعني ذلك يا أصحاب العقول ؟*


 *لماذا سماها عروسه ولماذا أتى بها إلى بيته ؟ ولماذا ذكر أنه لم يدخل بها حتى ولدت ؟ المعنى واضح ، والرد عليه جمع بين المماطلة والعبث.*


 *البروتوستانت قالوا نعم يوسف النجار تزوجها وعرفها "جامعها" وانجبت منه في الحلال. ولديهم الدليل الصريح*

*الكاثوليك والأرثوذوكس مازالوا يصرون على انه لم يتزوجها ولكنه كان يسير معها لمدة اكثر من 15 سنة هكذا بدون زواج؟؟؟؟؟؟* *ولا يملكون دليلا واحدا سوى قولهم أنها عذراء ، هكذا بس*



*والواقع أن إيمان البروتوستانت في هذه المسألة له ما يوجهه معتدمدين في استدلالهم على هذه الآية ، في الوقت الذي لا يملك فيه الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك إلا الاعتراض بدون دليل .*




*والآن وبعد أن اثبتنا من الإنجيل وبأقوال النصارى واعترافهم بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن يوسف قد جامع عروسه مريم وعاشرها معاشرة الأزواج ننتقل إلى نقطة اخرى مهمة : *




*فسوف أذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك بكثير يا سادة ، فما رأيك إذا قلت لك أن الإنجيل نفسه قد نسب إلى مريم الذرية (أولاد وبنات) ، انظر (متى : 13 - 54) "ولما جاء إلى وطنه كان يعلمهم في مجمعهم حتى بهتوا وقالوا : من أين لهذا هذه الحكمة والقوات ؟ أليس هذا ابن النجار ؟ أليست أمه تدعى مريم ، وإخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا ؟ أوليست أخواته جميعهن عندنا ؟"*



*هؤلاء هم إخوته وأخواته وقد قال بذلك البروتوستانت - وقد جئتكم بتفسيراتهم لآية الإصحاح الأول ، ولديهم هذا الدليل ... فأين الدليل من الإنجيل يا كاثوليك ويا ارثوذكس الذي يثبت أن هؤلاء الأولاد والبنات ليسو بأبناء مريم وبناتها ؟ أرجوكم هاتو الدليل الذي يخبرنا باسم أمهم الحقيقية (من الإنجيل). وما صلة القرابة بين أمهم وبين السيد العذراء  (من الإنجيل ) أريد أسماء أشخاص محددة (من الإنجيل) (هات دليل يا توما هيا ...)*




*وههنا خدشة مهمة جدا ، إذ أن اليهود في هذه الآية كانوا يظنون ويعتقدون بأن المسيح ابن زنى يوسف النجار مع السيدة مريم حتى كبر وبدأ في صنع الآيات والمعجزات .. إذ ليس في كتب اليهود مايثبت عذرية مريم بل لم يكونوا ينتظرون ولدا يولد من عذراء أصلا ... أي أن المسيح حين بلغ الثلاثين من عمره كان اليهود مازالوا يعتقدون أنه ابن زنى. (متى عرف اليهود إذن أنه ابن عذراء ؟) وما هي الحجة التي قامت عليهم وكذبوها لكي نحكم عليهم بأنهم كذبوا المسيح وكفروا به ؟ فليس في كتبهم أدنى إشارة إلى أن ولدا سوف يولد من عذراء.*



*فاما القرآن فقد برأ المسيح من هذه التهمة الشنيعة فأنطق الله الطفل بين يدي أمه ليعلن براءة أمه من هذه التهمة ولكي يقيم الحجة على اليهود بتكذيبهم له .*


*الأخوة الاعزاء اعتذر للإطالة وفي جعبتي الكثير ولي بعض التعليقات والشواهد ولكني أرجئ الحديث عنها حتى حين كي يتسع صدركم للقراءة ولكي يسهل على السادة الأعضاء المتابعة.*

*في انتظار المداخلات من الأخوة الاعضاء.*

*مع تحياتي*

​


----------



## رياض (26 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك

لو سمحت ان تبقي الموضوع مفتوحا ، لان هناك ردود ومداخلات باذن الله تعالى ، ولكن تحتاج بعض الوقت .

تحياتي


----------



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

*خير يا جماعة روحتو فين ؟ فينك يا نيومان فينك يا توما فينك يا رائحة ذكية .*

*الإدارة أعطتني درجة عضو مع مرتبة الكسل (عضو كسول) عاوز اشيلها.*

*في الانتظار*


----------



## ToMa (27 أبريل 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*سامحنى اصل ردك ده خلانى اضحك بجد*

*اولاً وقبل اى شىء انا عايز اعتذرلك عن اسلوبى فى الرد امبارح وده راجع لانى غيور جدا على عقيدتى*

*ثانياً كونى ساكت ومش عايز ارد على كلامك فده لانى هسيب الاخ نيو مان هو اللى يرد طالما انت مش عاجبك اسلوبى*

*ومش معنى كده انى معنديش رد بالعكس انا كنت اتكلمت كتير جدا فى موضوع اخوة يسوع ده بالتحديد*

*ولكن بما انك معترض على اسلوبى فانا هسيب الاخ نيو مان هو اللى يرد ، *

*ولو حبيت ارد انا فأنا تحت امرك*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *24وَلَمَّا نَهَضَ يُوسُفُ مِنْ نَوْمِهِ، فَعَلَ مَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ الْمَلاكُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّبِّ؛ فَأَتَى بِعَرُوسِهِ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 25وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ بِهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْناً، فَسَمَّاهُ يَسُوعَ**.*
> *http://st-takla.org/Downloads-index_.html*
> 
> 
> *بالله عليكم ماذا أسمي ذلك؟ ، ولنضرب مثالا يا أستاذ نيومان - فمن الواضح أن الأمثلة هي التي تجدي نفعا هنا - إذا قلت مثلا : أخذ رياض عروسه إلى بيته ولكنه لم يجامعها حتى أخذت دشا ساخنا ... ماذا يعني ذلك يا أصحاب العقول ؟*


 

الاخت تايجر 


اولا : اذا قلت : فلان الفلاني لم يتزوج حتى وفاته 

فهل هذا يمكن استخدامة دليلا على انه تزوج بعد موته ؟؟؟



ثانيا : مريم العذراء ( اسمها مريم العذراء ) لماذا ؟؟؟

في انتظار ردك


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

اخي في الله تايجر

جزاك الله خيرا على ردودك الجميلة.

ساتابع هذا الحوار وساترك لك حق الرد ما دمت طارح الموضوع في الاصل ومتواجد في المنتدى لكي ترد على مداخلات نيومان والاخرين خاصة مع اضافة العزيز نيومان في مداخلته الاخيرة والتي تقول :




> اولا : اذا قلت : فلان الفلاني لم يتزوج حتى وفاته
> 
> فهل هذا يمكن استخدامة دليلا على انه تزوج بعد موته ؟؟؟


 
:t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: 

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2006)

تحذير اخير

هات الدليل على الموضوع و الا الموضوع سوف يحذف خلال وقت قصير جدا


----------



## TIGER (27 أبريل 2006)

*الأخوة الاعضاء*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد ،*



> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سامحنى اصل ردك ده خلانى اضحك بجد
> 
> اولاً وقبل اى شىء انا عايز اعتذرلك عن اسلوبى فى الرد امبارح*




*كيف أجمع بينهما ؟*

*



			وده راجع لانى غيور جدا على عقيدتى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هذا شيء طيب*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *لا ... لا يعني ذلك بالطبع لأن الموت هو انقضاء للحياة ... وبعد الموت يستحيل الزواج .*
> *ولكن الولادة ليست انقضاء للحياة ... وبعد الولادة لا يستحيل الجماع.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا تايجر ( سواء امرأة او رجل كان يكتب في المنتدى سابقا ودخل باسم جديد ) 

الرد باختصار :

اولا : اذا ( لم يعرفها حتى ) ليس دليل على انه ( عرفها بعد ) 

ثانيا : انت لم تأتي بدليل واحد على ان يوسف النجار (عرفها  بعد ولادة يسوع ) الا خيالك المريض الذي صور لك ان ( لم يعرفها بعد ) اذا فبالتأكيد ( عرفها بعد ) ....

ثالثا : المسيحيون يقولون عن مريم العذراء ( مريم العذراء ) اذا فهي عذراء وبتول الى نهاية حياتها ..

رابعا : المسلمون يعترفون ان مريم العذراء ( هي عذراء ) لم يمسسها بشر ... ( لا قبل ولا بعد ميلاد يسوع )...

خامسا : لم ننكر ان يوسف النجار كان ( رجلها ) وانها كانت ( امرأته ) بحكم الاوراق القانونية 
ولكن الدارس الواعي الفاهم ، سوف يعرف ان مريم العذراء كانت ( نذير الهيكل ) وعندما تصل الى سن النضج فانهم يزوجونها لرجل كبير السن ( كاجراء قانوني على الورق ) لكي يعولها وليس لكي يتزوجها ...

سادسا : اين دليل الاثبات ان يوسف ( عرف ) مريم العذراء ، ودعك من الاستنتاجات الخايبة بتاعتك ..

فلا تدع اليهود وشهود يهوة و الكفرة اولياء لك ، فتقع في المحظور بمناقضة الايمان المسيحي والاسلامي في آن.


----------



## TIGER (27 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ نيومان*
*السادة الأعضاء*
*السلام عليكم*



> *اذا ( لم يعرفها حتى ) ليس دليل على انه ( عرفها بعد )*




*جئتك بأدلتي التي تدعم معنى كلمة (حتى) فأين هي أدلتك على ما تقول ؟*



> *انت لم تأتي بدليل واحد على ان يوسف النجار (عرفها بعد ولادة يسوع ) الا خيالك المريض الذي صور لك ان ( لم يعرفها بعد ) اذا فبالتأكيد ( عرفها بعد )*



*(متى : 13 - 54) "ولما جاء إلى وطنه كان يعلمهم في مجمعهم حتى بهتوا وقالوا : من أين لهذا هذه الحكمة والقوات ؟ أليس هذا ابن النجار ؟ أليست أمه تدعى مريم ، وإخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا ؟ أوليست أخواته جميعهن عندنا ؟"*
*

**من فضلك رد على هذه الآية من الكتاب المقدس وأثبت أنهم ليسوا أولادا وبنات لها وأعطني اسم أمهم الحقيقة (من الإنجيل). فإذا لم تملك الدليل ولن تملكه بالطبع فأرجو من الأستاذ ماي روك أن يحذف الموضوع وكفانا سخافات.*

*



			المسيحيون يقولون عن مريم العذراء ( مريم العذراء ) اذا فهي عذراء وبتول الى نهاية حياتها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بلا دليل ... يقولون بلا دليل ... وقد نسبوا لها أولادا وبناتا .*

*



			المسلمون يعترفون ان مريم العذراء ( هي عذراء ) لم يمسسها بشر ... ( لا قبل ولا بعد ميلاد يسوع )...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ذلك لأن قرآنهم لا يقول بأن لها أولادا وبناتا كما قال الكتاب المقدس . ولأن قرأنهم لم يجعلها لا مخطوبة ولا متزوجة من يوسف النجار كما وصفها الكتاب المقدس.*

*



			لكي يعولها وليس لكي يتزوجها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*عفوا ... لقد نسب لها الكتاب المقدس زوجا وذرية أولادا وبناتا.*

*



			اين دليل الاثبات ان يوسف ( عرف ) مريم العذراء ، ودعك من الاستنتاجات الخايبة بتاعتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*لا أجد دليلا أوضح من أن ينسب لها الكتاب المقدس أولادا وبنات . فإن لم يكونوا أولادها فرجاءاً أخبرني باسم أمهم الحقيقية بدليل من الإنجيل (لماذا تتهرب من هذا السؤال؟)*

*فأما عن الخيابة فأنا لا أجد في المنتدى أخيب من المثال الذي ضربته أنت في مشاركتك السابقة.*


*



			فلا تدع اليهود وشهود يهوة و الكفرة اولياء لك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*أنحن من يقال لهم هذا الكلام الآن ؟ ثم من هم الكفرة بالضبط ؟ *

*



			فتقع في المحظور بمناقضة الايمان المسيحي والاسلامي في آن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الإسلام لم ينسب لمريم أولادا ولا بناتا كما فعلت المسيحية في كتابها المقدس.*


*أعود وأكرر إذا لم تملك إجابة على السؤالين التاليين فأرجو من الإدارة حذف الموضوع مع خالص شكري وتقديري:*

*



			إذ ليس في كتب اليهود مايثبت عذرية مريم بل لم يكونوا ينتظرون ولدا يولد من عذراء أصلا ... أي أن المسيح حين بلغ الثلاثين من عمره كان اليهود مازالوا يعتقدون أنه ابن زنى. (متى عرف اليهود إذن أنه ابن عذراء ؟) وما هي الحجة التي قامت عليهم وكذبوها لكي نحكم عليهم بأنهم كذبوا المسيح وكفروا به ؟ فليس في كتبهم أدنى إشارة إلى أن ولدا سوف يولد من عذراء.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*



			فأين الدليل من الإنجيل يا كاثوليك ويا ارثوذكس الذي يثبت أن هؤلاء الأولاد والبنات ليسو بأبناء مريم وبناتها ؟ أرجوكم هاتو الدليل الذي يخبرنا باسم أمهم الحقيقية (من الإنجيل). وما صلة القرابة بين أمهم وبين السيد العذراء (من الإنجيل ) أريد أسماء أشخاص محددة (من الإنجيل)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## ToMa (27 أبريل 2006)

*يا راجل !!!!!!!!!! بس كده ؟؟؟ انت تؤمر يا حبيبى*

*على فكرة قبل ما ارد احب اعرفك ازاى تجمع بين الجملتين اللى اقتبستهم من ردى*

*اولا ان ضحكت لانك فعلا ضحكتنى بأستخدامك اسلوب الاطفال " ... خير يا جماعة روحتو فين ؟ فينك يا نيومان فينك يا توما فينك يا رائحة ذكية . "*

*على الرغم من ان بين المشاركة اللى فيها الرد والمشاركة اللى بعدها مفيش خمس ساعات .... عموما يا سيدى ما علينا *

*انا فى اول كلامى ليك قولتلك بالحرف الواحد :*



> *فين دليلك على ان يوسف لمس السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟
> 
> هل هناك نص واحد فى الانجيل بيقول ان تم بينهم جماع ؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل هناك نص واحد فى الانجيل بيقول ان العذراء مريم زانية كما تدعى ؟؟؟*





*ولكنى الان اقف امام سؤالين منك انت وليس هناك اى دليل مما طلبته منك*

*عموما سأجيبك على تساؤلاتك التى ترى انها دليل على صدق كلامك* 


1 - 





> *إذ ليس في كتب اليهود مايثبت عذرية مريم بل لم يكونوا ينتظرون ولدا يولد من عذراء أصلا ...*


 
*سبق وقولتلك انك بتقول كلام تخريف محدش صدقنى *

*تعالى يا حبيبى نقرا مع بعض سفر اشعياء الاصحاح السابع :*

*" 14وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ "عِمَّانُوئِيلَ". "*

*وتعالى نقرا انجيل معلمنا لوقا الاصحاح الثانى : *

*" 25وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ كَانَ بَارّاً تَقِيّاً يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ. 26وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ. 27فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ 28أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ: 29"?لآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ 30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ 31?لَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. 32نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ وَمَجْداً لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ". "*

*كده يا سيدى اكون جبتلك النبوة من العهد القديم وتحقيقها فى العهد الجديد*

*اما عن عدم ايمان اليهود بالسيد المسيح فده اساسا مش موضوعنا ... انت قولت مفيش اى اشارة لميلاد المسيح من عذراء وانا جبتلك مجرد مثال بسيط وكان نفسى اجبلك اكتر من كده بكتير لكن احنا مش موضوعنا النبوات هنا .*

*بكده يكون الرد على اول تساؤل ليك خلص*​ 

2 - 





> *فأين الدليل من الإنجيل يا كاثوليك ويا ارثوذكس الذي يثبت أن هؤلاء الأولاد والبنات ليسو بأبناء مريم وبناتها ؟ أرجوكم هاتو الدليل الذي يخبرنا باسم أمهم الحقيقية (من الإنجيل). وما صلة القرابة بين أمهم وبين السيد العذراء (من الإنجيل ) أريد أسماء أشخاص محددة (من الإنجيل) (هات دليل يا توما هيا ...)*


 

*حبيبى سبق وقولتلك انت تؤمر :*

*يقول البعض أنه ذكر فى الانجيل اخوة للمسيح و ذلك كالاتى : *

*1- " هوذا أمك و اخوتك طالبين أن يكلموك " ( مت 12 : 47 )
2- " أليس هذا ابن النجار ؟ اليست أمه تدعى مريم ، واخوته يعقوب و يوسى و سمعان و يهوذا " ( مت 13 : 54- 56 )*​

 
*ان عبارة أخ فى التعبير اليهودى قد تدل على القرابه الشديدة كما تدل أيضا على الاخ ابن الاب و الام أو كليهما معا 
*
*ويقول القديس " جيروم " انه فى الكتاب المقدس 4 أنواع من الاخوة كالاتى :-*

*1- النوع الاول : اخوة بالطبيعة كعيسو و يعقوب ، بطرس و اندراوس .
*
*  2- النوع الثانى : اخوة بالجنس فكل اليهود دعوا اخوة لبعضهم كما فى سفر التثنية اذ يقول الكتاب " اذا بيع لك اخوك العبرانى أو اختك العبرانية وخدمك 6 سنين تطلقه فى السنة السابعة " ( تث 15 : 12 ) وكما يقول بولس الرسول " كنت أود لو اكون أنا نفسى محروما من المسيح لاجل اخوتى و انسبائى حسب الجسد الذين هم اسرائيليون " ( رو 9 : 4 ) .*

*  3- النوع الثالث : اخوة بالقرابة فاللذين هم من اسرة واحدة يدعون اخوة *
* مثال** :
   أ- " قال ابراهيم للوط ارجوك الا تكون هناك مخاصمة بينى و بينك أو بين رعاتى و رعاتك لاننا نحن اخوان " ( تك 13 : 8 ) *
*  ب-" لما سمع ابراهيم ان اخاه قد سبى جر رجاله المتمرنين " ( تك 14 : 14 ) *

*4- النوع الرابع : اخوة بالمحبة توجد اسفار كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس توضح ان المؤمنين جميعهم اخوة منها :
  ا- " هوذا ما احسن وما احلى ان يجتمع الاخوة معا " ( مز 133 : 1 )*
*  ب- قال السيد المسيح لمريم المجدلية فى فجر القيامة " اذهبى لاخوتى وقولى لهم ... " ( يو 20 : 17 ) قارن مع ( مت 28 : 5 )*

*وعلى هذا القياس فاخوة السيد المسيح هم من النوع الثالث اخوة بالقرابة ( لفظ مجاز ) اى من النوع الثالث و مما سبق يتضح ان اخوة المسيح اللذين اطلق عليهم ذلك الاسم بنفس الطريقة التى دعى بها يوسف ابا له " ابوك و انا كنا نطلبك " ولقد قالت هذا الكلام العذراء مريم وليس اليهود وعلى هذا النحو فاخوة السيد المسيح هم اخوة بالقرابة لانهم ابناء يعقوب ابن حلفى او كلوبا و مريم زوجته التى هى اخت العذراء مريم وعلى ذلك ( فيعقوب ويوسى و سمعان و يهوذا ) لم يكونوا اشقاء للسيد المسيح بل كانوا اولاد خالته .
  والقديس متى يذكر انه عند صليب الرب يسوع " نسوة كثيرات كن هناك ينظرن من بعيد وبينهن مريم المجدليه ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسى وام ابنى زبدى " ( مت 27 : 15 )*
*  ويذكر القديس يوحنا الانجيلى " وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع امه واخت امه مريم ومريم المجدليه " ( يو 19 : 25 )*​
*فمن هى مريم ام يعقوب و يوسى*

*  هل هى مريم العذراء ؟ وهل يعقل ان العذراء انجبت كل هؤلاء ؟*​
*والاجابة انها مريم زوجة ( حلفى ) بلآراميه او كلوبا باليونانية والتى اشار اليها يوحنا البشير فى ( يو 19 : 25 ) **وقارن مع ( مت 27 : 55 ) .*

*اذن فمريم ام يعقوب ويوسى كانت مع مريم المجدليه عند الصليب و هما نفسهما مريم المجدليه و مريم ام يعقوب و يوسى كانتا واقفتين وقت الدفن " تنظران اين وضع " ( مر 15 : 47 ) و هما ايضا احضرتا حنوطا بعدما مضى السبت ( مر 16 : 1 ) وهما ايضا كانتا واقفتين عند الصليب مع مريم امه وهما اللتان قصدهما يوحنا الانجيلى بقوله " وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع امه واخت امه مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدليه " ( يو 19 : 25 ) اذن فاخوة يسوع هم اولاد خالته اما عن الخلاف بين اسم حلفى و كلوبا فالاول بالاراميه و الثانى باليونانية .*
​*والآن وقد اجبتك على تساؤلاتك هل لك ان *

*تجاوبنى على اولى تساؤلاتى لك ؟*​​ 


> *فين دليلك على ان يوسف لمس السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟
> 
> هل هناك نص واحد فى الانجيل بيقول ان تم بينهم جماع ؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل هناك نص واحد فى الانجيل بيقول ان العذراء مريم زانية كما تدعى ؟؟؟*





*فى انتظار ردك *​


----------



## TIGER (28 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السيد توما ... تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،،*




> *سبق وقولتلك انك بتقول كلام تخريف محدش صدقنى
> 
> تعالى يا حبيبى نقرا مع بعض سفر اشعياء الاصحاح السابع :
> 
> ...




*هذا مثال جيد .... ولكنه للأسف الشدييييييييد خاطئ :*

*فهذا الاستشهاد الذي قام به متى من سفر إشعياء هو استشهاد خاطىء وآيته في **(متى) محرفة تحريفا فاضحا ... لأن كلام إشعياء لا ينطبق على المسيح فإن له قصة تدل على المراد به ... فلماذا لا تقرءون آيات إشعياء جيدا ؟ ولماذا تقتطفون هذه الجملة فقط ؟ عجباً*​*
*

*أولا** : خلاصة النبوءة أن ملك  مملكة "أرام"  تحالف مع ملك مملكة "إسرائيل"  لمحاربة ملك مملكة" يهوذا " , فأراد الله أن يطمئن آحاز بن يوثان ملك يهوذا على لسان إشعياء النبي بأنه سوف يهلك هاتين المملكتين فى غضون خمسة وستين سنة ، وأعطاه علامة بأن طفلا يدعى عمانوئيل سوف يولد خلال هذه الخمسة والستين سنة بالطبع، وسوف ينتصر ملك يهوذا على المملكتين قبل أن يميز الصبي عمانوئيل بين الخير والشر (انظر الآية 16) وقد حدثت النبوءة وتحققت النبوءة ، وجاء عمانوئيل (إشعياء 8:8)*​*
*​*وأكرر **: لقد بين له النبي إشعياء آية خراب ملك اعدائه وزواله وهي أن امرأة شابة تحبل و تلد ابناً يسمى ( عمانوئيل ) ثم تصبح أرض اعداءه خراباً قبل أن يميز هذا الصبي بين الخير والشر فتقول الفقرة السادسة عشر من الاصحاح السابع من سفر إشعيا (( لأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الصَّبِيُّ كَيْفَ يَرْفُضُ الشَّرَّ وَيَخْتَارُ الْخَيْرَ، فَإِنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرَامَ اللَّتَيْنِ تَخْشَيَانِ مَلِكَيْهِمَا تُصْبِحَانِ مَهْجُورَتَيْن)) اي ان احاز سوف ينتصر على ( إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرَام ) ، قبل ان يميز الصبي بين الخير و الشر**.*


*إذ ليس من المعقول أن يعد الله آحاز بن ناثان بالنصر على أعداءه بإعطائه نبوءة عن ميلاد المسيح الذي جاء بعد موت آحاز بقرون **... فالوعد بالنصر كما هو واضح بالقصة (لكل لبيب) سيتحقق خلال سنوات قبل أن يميز الطفل بين الخير والشر ... فهل عاش آحاز بن ناثان مئات السنين منتظرا قدوم المسيح لكي ينتصر على أعداءه ؟ ما هذا السخف ؟ *​*
*

*ثانياً **: ماذا عن كونها عذراء إذن ؟ فالنص يقول بأنها سيدة عذراء ، اذا رجعنا الى النص العبري حسب النسخه المسوريه لسفر اشعياء نرى ان الكلمة المترجمة الى"عذراء" في النص العبري هي كلمة " شابة و ليس عذراء كما في الترجمه العربيه، و هكذا نرى ان الترجمه العربيه لم تكن امينه في ترجمة النص من سفر اشعياء**.*

*ثم نرى كيف قام كاتب الانجيل المنسوب الى متى باستعمال كلمة **"عذراء" بدل كلمة " شابه" عند اقتباسه لهذه الآيه من سفر اشعياء لجعلها نبوة تحققت في المسيح عليه السلام**.*


*ثالثاً **: ثم ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يدعى "عمانوئيل " بل يسوع ولم يدعه أحد قط بعمانوئيل طوال حياته ... لا أمه ولا أبوه يوسف ولا إخوته ولا أخواته ولا تلامذته ولا أعداؤه ولا أحد مطلقا . فأما عمانوئيل صاحب سفر إشعياء فقد سمته أمه بعمانوئيل ودعاه الناس بعمانوئيل أيضا ، انظر الإصحاح الثامن من العدد 6 إلى العدد 8 من سفر إشعياء**.*


*رابعا **: ومن الملاحظ ان اشعياء يقول ان تلك العذراء التى تحبل وتلد هى نفسها التى ستطلق اسم عمانوئيل على مولودها , بينما متى لم يكن أمينا فى نقل الاقتباس فغير فى النص وجعل من سيطلق اسم عمانوئيل على الطفل قوم من الناس ( و يدعون اسمه عمانوئيل **) وليس ام الطفل كما جاء بالنص المقتبس منه !!*​*
*​​*إذن** فهى كارثة أن اليهود لم يكونوا ينتظرون عذراء , ولا طفلا يولد من عذراء, وكيف ينتظرون ما تحقق بالفعل ؟ لم يكن اليهود أغبياء ولا مجانين حتى يتم إقناعهم بما لا يكون . فما الذى ألجأ هؤلاء المزورين إلى تلك النبوءة إذن ؟*​*
*​*وتبقى** الحقيقة الناصعة النقية ، وهى أن القرآن وحده هو الذى استطاع أن يثبت عذرية مريم ، وهو الوحيد الذى قدم دليل العذرية؛ بأن نطق الرضيع دفاعا عن أمه ، وبذلك كانت عذراء فى عرف المجتمع اليهودى بشهادة الرضيع لها .. وبهذا قامت على اليهود الحجة فإن كذبوه وأنكروا ميلاده المعجز حكمنا عليهم بالكفر (فماذا بعد أن نطق الرضيع؟)، أما روايات الإنجيل فقد أثبتت أنها امرأة متزوجة من يوسف النجار.*

*



" 25وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ كَانَ بَارّاً تَقِيّاً يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ. 26وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ. 27فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ 28أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ: 29"?لآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ 30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ 31?لَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. 32نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ وَمَجْداً لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ". "

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هذا تلفيق فالآية في سفر إشعياء لا تختص بأحد اسمه سمعان إنما تختص بأحاز بن ناثان . فهذه الآية باطلة وملفقة تلفيقا متعمدا. - وما بني على باطل فهو باطل.*


*لم تجبني على سؤالي الأول حتى الآن*



*



وكان نفسى اجبلك اكتر من كده بكتير لكن احنا مش موضوعنا النبوات هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*لا .. ياريت تجيبلي باقي النبوءات من فضلك .. وتأكد منها قبل أن ترسلها لو سمحت بأنها تخص السيد المسيح*

*يتبع ... الرد على ردك بخصوص السؤال الثاني*


----------



## ToMa (30 أبريل 2006)

*بسررررررررررررررررررررررعة*

*برجاء سرعة تكملة الرد حتى اتمكن من الاجابة على ردك بالكامل*

*لانى مرتبط بمواعيد امتحانات *

*سلام إلهنا الواحد يكون معاك يا تايجر*​


----------



## سيزار (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاختصار فى كلمتين اتنين مش هزود عنهم ولا هجم عليك ولا هدافع ولا هعمل اى حاجه

العذراء على طول بتظهر لينا بمجدها الغالى العالى وبتظهر فييييييييييييييييين فى الكنائس بس ...

لو احنا غلط وانت صح ................. ليه ما ظهرتش على اى جامع من الجوامع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


باركك ربنا وكله للخير​


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*



TIGER قال:


> *هذا مثال جيد .... ولكنه للأسف الشدييييييييد خاطئ :*
> 
> *فهذا الاستشهاد الذي قام به متى من سفر إشعياء هو استشهاد خاطىء وآيته في **(متى) محرفة تحريفا فاضحا ... لأن كلام إشعياء لا ينطبق على المسيح فإن له قصة تدل على المراد به ... فلماذا لا تقرءون آيات إشعياء جيدا ؟ ولماذا تقتطفون هذه الجملة فقط ؟ عجباً*​
> 
> *أولا** : خلاصة النبوءة أن ملك مملكة "أرام" تحالف مع ملك مملكة "إسرائيل" لمحاربة ملك مملكة" يهوذا " , فأراد الله أن يطمئن آحاز بن يوثان ملك يهوذا على لسان إشعياء النبي بأنه سوف يهلك هاتين المملكتين فى غضون خمسة وستين سنة ، وأعطاه علامة بأن طفلا يدعى عمانوئيل سوف يولد خلال هذه الخمسة والستين سنة بالطبع، وسوف ينتصر ملك يهوذا على المملكتين قبل أن يميز الصبي عمانوئيل بين الخير والشر (انظر الآية 16) وقد حدثت النبوءة وتحققت النبوءة ، وجاء عمانوئيل (إشعياء 8:8)*​





الرد بالتفصيل على شبهة حضرتك تجده هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51901


وباختصار شديد وفيما يختص بموضوعنا 

(ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا) 

 فاذا كان تفسيرها و المقصود منها ان الله تنازل وتطوع بان يعطي علامة وآية ومعجزة لانسان رفض ان يضع اقصى مقياسا للعلامات والمعجزات ، فيكون (بحسب فهم الاخ المسلم للسياق) ان الله يقول ان معجزته معناها ان (علما ) شابة متزوجة حديثا او امرأة شابة سوف تتزوج وتلد ابنا ؟؟؟ ماهو الاعجاز في هذا الامر وكيف يمكن اعتباره (علامة أو آية ) ؟؟ فاي فتاة عذراء يمكنها ان تتزوج وتحبل وتلد ابنا ، هل هذه هي معجزة الله التي تنازل وتطوع بنفسه لكي يعطيها لبيت داود ؟؟


ولكن الجملة وردت في لغتها العبرية الاصلية في صيغة المضارع ، فان النبي اشعياء يرى بروح النبؤة رؤية امامه 

ها العذراء تحبل ( وهي عذراء ) وتلد ( وهي عذراء ) ويسير بجانبها ابنها (وهي عذراء ) 

هذه هي المعجزة الحقيقية ، اما تفسيرك لنفي الاية فهو يطعن في شهادة القرآن بولادة المسيح من العذراء ، تحقيقا للنبؤة .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*

*لما نقول مثلا لم تلد ابنها البكر حتي ماتت

هل هذا يدل انها ماتت بعد كدة ولدت ابنها البكر فحتي هنا تعود انها ولدت ابنها البكر وبعدين ماتت

*


----------



## abohamza (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*

*


اغريغوريوس قال:



لما نقول مثلا لم تلد ابنها البكر حتي ماتت

هل هذا يدل انها ماتت بعد كدة ولدت ابنها البكر فحتي هنا تعود انها ولدت ابنها البكر وبعدين ماتت



أنقر للتوسيع...


أستاذي العزيز لقد أخطأت بإيرادك هذا المثال :


 تفسيرك هذا مسيئ لكم جدالأن الكلام منزل على جملة ( لم يغرفها حتى ولدت ابنا )
فتفسيرك يفيد أنه كان يعرفها وبعدين و وضعت ابنا فتفسيرك أصلا خطأ من هذا الوجه .

ويا جماعة مع إن المسألة مش محناجة دكتور في حتى لكن علي التوضيح :
قاعدة في اللغة العربية :
فلحرف ( حتى ) أربعة أوجه في إعرابها:
1- تعرب حرف غاية وجر إذا أتى بعدها فعل مضارع منصوب. 
2- وتعرب حرف ابتداءوغاية  والجملة بعدها استئنافية إذا أتى بعدها فعل ماض أو فعل مضارع مرفوع أو جملة اسمية أو شرطية. 
3- وتعرب حرف عطف إذا عطفت المفرد: دهب الناس حتى أحمد . أي وأحمد تقديرا 
3- وتعرب حرف جر إذا جاء بعدها اسم مجرور، قال جرير:
كَثُروا عَلَيَّ فَما يَموتُ كَبيرُهُم حَتّى الحِسابِ وَلا الصَغيرُ المُرضَعُ
فحساب هنا اسم مجرور بحتى.

وتزيلا على جملة الحالية :
"ولم يعرفها (يوسف) حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع"
فهي من الوجه رقم 2  لأن ما جاء بعد حتى فعل مضارع والذي يعني فتعرب حرف ابتداء وما بعدها جملة استئنافية . بالاضافة الى أن حتى حرف غاية يتضح المعنى 

بمعنى أنه لم يستأنف فعله وهو الجماع الى أن وصل الى الغاية وهي الولادة

هذا بالعربية
أتمنى أن تكون مداخلتي مفيدة*


----------



## abohamza (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*



abohamza قال:


> *
> 
> وتزيلا على جملة الحالية :
> "ولم يعرفها (يوسف) حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ودعا اسمه يسوع"
> ...



*عفوا أقصد فعل ماضي وليس مضارع في الجملة السابقة*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*



new_man قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة تايجر
> 
> من قال ان ( لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ، معناها انه عرفها بعد الولادة
> 
> ...



مسلم مبيقراش خالص


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*



abanoubchrist قال:


> *اطلب من القارئ ان يقول لى هل فى هذة الاية وتفاسيرها ما يقول ان القديس يوسف قد لمس السيدة العذراء بعد الميلاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *الاول عشان تفهم : *(مع انك مش عايز)
> *انجيل متى انجيل دفاعى :*
> ...



اقرا يا اخ


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علاقة جنسية تستمر 15 سنة ومازالت عذراء !!!!*



> أستاذي العزيز لقد أخطأت بإيرادك هذا المثال :
> 
> 
> تفسيرك هذا مسيئ لكم جدالأن الكلام منزل على جملة ( لم يغرفها حتى ولدت ابنا )
> فتفسيرك يفيد أنه كان يعرفها وبعدين و وضعت ابنا فتفسيرك أصلا خطأ من هذا الوجه .



*الاعتراض الأول يا ابو حمزا : ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر 
يستند منكري بتولية العذراء على آية وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. " فيقولون أن يوسف البار قد عرف العذراء بعد أن ولدت السيد المسيح. 

الرد : 

إن كلمة حتى تدل على الاستمرار وهي حسب أفضلية النحاة تدخل ما بعدها في حكم ما قبلها: فإن كان ما قبلها مثبتاً كان ما بعدها مثبتاً، وإن كان منفيّاً كان ما بعدها منفيّاً. المثبت: قال المخلص: " وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ" (متى 20:28)، هنا قبل كلمة حتى مثبتاً إذن ما بعدها أيضا مثبتاً أنا معكم مثبتاً، ونحن لم ننفصل عن المسيح أبداً لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الحياة الخالدة بل نكون معه بأوفر كمالا.ً المنفي: نقرا في قصة نوح : تك 7:8 " وَارْسَلَ الْغُرَابَ فَخَرَجَ مُتَرَدِّدا حَتَّى نَشِفَتِ الْمِيَاهُ عَنِ الارْضِ. ". فهل عاد الغراب بعد أن نشفت الماء؟ هنا ما قبل كلمة حتى منفيّاً لم يرجع إذن ما بعدها منفيّاً لأن الغراب لم يرجع أبداً. ونقرا في سفر صموئيل الثاني 23:6 " وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِمِيكَالَ بِنْتِ شَاوُلَ وَلَدٌ إِلَى (حتى) يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا. ". فهل أنجبت ولداً بعد موتها!؟ هنا ما قبلها منفيّاً لم يكن لها ولدُُ إذن ما بعدها منفيّاً، وهل يمكن أن تلد بعد الموت! وهذه الآيات القليل من الكثير فهل كلمة حتى تعني كما فسرها الهراطقة؟ وفسر ذهبي الفم يوحنا هذه الآية وقال: "استخدم هنا كلمة "حتى" لكي لا تشك وتظن أنه عرفها بعد ذلك أنما ليخبرك أن العذراء كانت هكذا قبل الميلاد ولم يمسها رجل قط ربما يقال لماذا استخدم كلمة "حتى" لأن الكتاب أعتاد أن يستعمل هذا التعبير دون الإشارة إلى أزمنة محددة. فبالنسبة للفلك قيل أن الغراب لم يرجع حتى جفت الأرض مع أنه لم يرجع قط.." *


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا اول لما قريت السؤال كنت هجيب التفاسير على طول .... شكرا استاذ غريغوريوس والرب يباركك​*
*ومن يريد دليل على دوام بتولية السيدة العذراء من الكتاب المقدس فهذة النبوة التى كتبت عنها فى سفر حزقيال...*


			
				sweet lion قال:
			
		

> *فَقَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: هَذَا الْبَابُ يَكُونُ مُغْلَقاً, لاَ يُفْتَحُ وَلاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ إِنْسَانٌ, لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ دَخَلَ مِنْهُ فَيَكُونُ مُغْلَقاً *(حز 44 : 2)



*وتفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى يقول ....
وقد إتفق الأباء أن هذا الباب الشرقى الذى دخل منه المسيح هو العذراء مريم فهو وُلِد منها وبقيت بتولاً. وهذا معنى يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان


ويقول تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب مفسرا هذة الاية .......
ما هو الباب المغلق الذي دخل منه الرب ومنه يخرج ويبقى مغلقًا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
إلا الأحشـاء البتولية التي للقديسة مريم، حيث حلّ السيد في أحشائها متجسدًا منها بالروح القدس وولد منها وبقيت بتولاً؟! في هذا يقول القديس جيروم: 
[إنها (مريم) هي الباب الشرقي الذي تكلم عنه حزقيال، هو مغلق دائمًا، متلألئ دائمًا، وهو مختوم، وفي نفس الوقت يعلن عن قدس الأقداس، من خلاله يدخل ويخرج "شمس البر" (ملا 4: 2)، الذي هو رئيس كهنة على طقس ملكي صادق" (عب 5: 10). 

    من ينتقدني فليشرح لي كيف دخل يسوع خلال الأبواب المغلقة عندما سمح أن تُلمس يداه وجنبه مظهرًا أن له عظمًا ولحمًا (يو 10: 19، 27)، مبرهنًا أنه كان يحمل جسدًا حقيقيًا لا خياليًا، وعندئذ أوضح أنه كيف يمكن أن تكون القديسة مريم أمًا وعذراء في نفس الوقت![1]]. وقد سبق لنا الحديث عن دوام بتولية العذراء مريم في كتابنا: "القديسة مريم في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي"




*


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*++ياليت المسلم يكون اكثر امانة فى عرض اسئلتة ..زززز وذلك بقراءة التفاسير المعتمدة لدينا ولا يفسر الكلام على هواة لانة كما نرى من خلال الربط بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ان الكتاب كلة متفق على دوام بتولية السيدة العذراء لها كل المجد ......... 
++لانة اذا كان قد تعب نفسة وقرا التفاسير المدعمة باقوال الاباء وتفاسيرهم فى هذة الايات ما كان سال من البداية  الاسئلة التى يربد منها فقط التعجيز وليس للمعرفة 
++واطلب من الاخ المعترض ان يقرا اللتفاسير التى عرضها اخوانى لمعنى الاية وربطها بالعهد القديم  ... واذا اراد ان يرد فعلية ان يضع التفاسير كاملة بالادلة لتى تحويها .... ويرد عليها بالكلمة ..... 
++ولكنى اظن ان بعد كل هذة الادلة .... اذا كان هناك ردود فستكون جدال من اجل الجدال فقط 
سلام المسيح معكم 
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك ابانوب عاوز احط كتاب دوام بتولية العذراء*


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخى اغريغوريوس على الكتاب المفيد 
اتمنى من المعترضين قراءة الكتاب للاستفادة 
سلام المسيح اخى​*


----------



## MenaNarmar (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام يسوع معاكم
انا احب اختصر عليك كل الكلام دة يا جميل  بدل ما انت قاعد تجيب في ادلة وكدة 
ويارب تفهم 

اول حاجة المعروف عن القديسة مريم العذراء البتول البكر انها بعد بلوغها خرجت من الهيكل واختاروا حد عشان يكون معين ليها او تعييش معاه فجابوا كلهم *ناس شيوخ كبار فى السن  * 
تانى حاجة الترتيب الالهى عشان يحمى مريم من اليهود من الرجم لانهم لو شافوها حامل من غير ما يكون معاها يوسف فكانت هتترجم هى وطفهلها ودايما كان ربنا بيبعت الملاك ليها او ليوسف على اساس امرأتة يعنى نيجى مثلا ساعة اما الملاك ظهر ليوسف قالة 
[q-bible]لا تخف أن تأخد مريم أمرأة لك لان الذي بها هو من الروح القدس , [/q-bible]
الكلام دة كلة قبل ولادة يسوع
ولكن بعد الولادة وتمت انه يوسف كان الغرض منه الحماية مش اكتر 
الملاك اما ظهرلة قالة
خذ الصبي وأمة وأهرب لأرض مصر , 
مقلهوش امرأتك 
قالة الصبي وامة
يارب يكون وصلك اللى عاوز اقولة
النعمة معك ,, وربنا ينور بصيرتك ,, ​


----------



## Basilius (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*الموضوع قتل بحثا ليس في هذا الموضوع فقط بل في مواضيع اخرى مشابهة *
*يغلق *


----------

